# All Around Luck



## Farmer Z (May 9, 2005)

I got a good story for everyone. Well my name is zac and i live by a lake called amdsen dam and it is know for its muskys. Well saturday i was planting corn and i had a neighbors boy riding with me while i was planting and he wanted to go fishing all day so at noon we went for a few minutes. I was even watching what he was casting out there and all of a sudden he had a musky on. Heres this 6 year old kid with a kids fishing pole reeling in this musky. After 20 minutes of fighting it and hoping it wouldnt break the line we got it in. It weight 17 pounds and was 43 inches long. Hunter the kid had a smile as big as a mile. So ill get a couple pics on soon just wanted to put this story on here to prove you never know when or where you'll catch one.


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

Sweet story. That kid is hook on fishing forever now. Its great to see kids enjoying the sport, they are the future. I got a quick story too. A kid and his dad are fishing by some rocks. They sit there for a long time with no real bites on there minnows. The kid gets bored and asks his dad if he can cast one of the plastic minnows( PLug). He throws it out. His dad looks over and says, "you can't just leave it there you have to reel it in to make it swim". The kid say's "oh ya, I forgot . as he is reeling the line a fish takes it. He fights it for awhile and finally lands it. It turns out to be an 8lb walleye. The kid was 12.


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

I got another stroy -

A father and son went fishing on a small piece of water one afternoon, the son was new to the sport and was fortunate to hook up with a muskie on his first outing. Once they landed the fish and photographed the 41 incher the father was never more proad in his life. The father then told the son that they would release the fish back into the water. But why? the son asked. The father than explained that returning the fish would give another child the same opportunity to enjoy the moment he had.

Over time the son grew up and had his own family. He even returned to the same small piece of water to fish with his child, where he was able to catch his first muskie too. Once boating the muskie he was brought back to that day when he was the same child landing his first big muskie. At that moment he knew what his father felt that one day and finally understood why putting that fish back into the water was the right thing to do.

The new father had never felt so proad of his child and the fact that he was passing on a tradition of catch and release.


----------

